# Brandy Alexander



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

equal parts brandy, white creme de cacao, and cream (or milk).
Shake with ice, strain into a glass (usually the wide, open champagne glass type, but martini or margarita glass would work).
Grate some nutmeg onto the top.

A little girly, but the brandy gives it some kick, and all around it's pretty tasty.

Just don't leave the cocktail shaker overnight - rinse it right away or you'll be sorry (sour milk).


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

OK I'll admit it I like them too. Reminds me a little bit of "eggnog" which I will drink by the gallon around the holidays.

BillyBarue


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That sounds pretty tasty, I doubt I'll get around to trying it though.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> equal parts brandy, white creme de cacao, and cream (or milk).
> Shake with ice, strain into a glass (usually the wide, open champagne glass type, but martini or margarita glass would work).
> Grate some nutmeg onto the top.


:r - We decided to make them for the girlfriends one Friday night when I was in college but, being mixed-drink idiots, we didn't actually have "ingredients" per-se. So we improvised... I remember it very well.

Christian Bros. brandy (close enough - that's what started it all)
powdered coffee creamer mixed with skim milk (closer than you'd think)
Hershey's chocolate syrup (can you EVER go wrong with Hershey's?)
No nutmeg, so we dusted with cinnamon (whatever)

We mixed the stuff in a faux-shaker and poured it into little juice glasses filled w/ bagged ice. Reviews were middle-of-the-road but I am certain all the drinks were finished. Great memory, my first (and last) batch of the Brandy Alexander. Thx, M'lz! (Great cocktail if properly made.)


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

When I do make it, and thats not very often. I use softened vanilla ice cream in place of the cream. Actually pretty tasty for a dessert type drink.


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

Lewshus said:


> When I do make it, and thats not very often. I use softened vanilla ice cream in place of the cream. Actually pretty tasty for a dessert type drink.


It's all about the ice cream for me - a real adult milkshake!


----------

